# Good Luck, Good Fortune Banner Hanging above many doors



## Ted88888 (Jun 2, 2008)

Can anyone tell me the name of the banner or exactly what it says? I've attached a photo.

We had a very nice one of these in Taiwan many years ago and would like to find a nice one as a gift for my wife. I am in Mexico these days, so I need to be able to find it over the Internet if at all possible.

Does anyone know where I can find one? What it might be called? What the exact translation would be?

Thanks for any help given. Much appreciated.


----------



## Ted88888 (Jun 2, 2008)

No one is familiar with this?


----------



## BBCWatcher (Dec 28, 2012)

You found a type of banner in Taiwan, and you're asking for help locating one in the Singapore forum? I suppose that approach could work -- maybe Singaporean Chinese import them -- but how about asking in the China forum?


----------



## Ted88888 (Jun 2, 2008)

There's not a specific Taiwan forum and the item uses non-simplified characters common to Taiwan, Singapore, Hong Kong and Macau. I've seen the same items in Singapore. So . . . Singapore is where I asked.


----------



## BBCWatcher (Dec 28, 2012)

Well, 2 (or 3) out of 4 of those parts of the world are part of China, depending on how you count. You picked the forum for the country/territory that clearly _isn't_ part of China. It also happens to be the one among the four which is most heavily English speaking.

In short, maybe somebody might know in this forum, but it'll be at least somewhat accidental. Good luck!


----------



## sgporc (May 14, 2012)

I can only help with the translation. 4 words. Right to left... Literal translation: Gold, Jade, Full/Fills, Hall. It symbolizes fortune and prosperity filling up your home... 

Here's the text in chinese: 金玉满堂. Maybe you can google something out of it... 

Cheers.


----------



## Ted88888 (Jun 2, 2008)

Perfect! Thank you, sgporq. I googled it and found it at Taoboa and 186 as well.

I appreciate your help.


----------



## Eviii (Jan 9, 2014)

You could check in Chinatown or in shops like Daiso. They sell all kinds of decorations for Christams, the Chinese New Year, etc.


----------



## simonsays (Feb 11, 2009)

Xin Nien Kuai Le ??


----------

